# Hope SPRINGS eternal for the Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs thread #36



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2018)

G Day gonna be a window to the future.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2018)

John can shut a thread down if he takes a notion! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs before the spring game!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 21, 2018)

GO DAWGS waking up on this fine, coolish Saturday morning excited about watching our spring game!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 21, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!   Woke up a little while ago, went down for  breakfast  (staying at the Fairfield Inn, Gainesville) man these folks put out a decent spread. Ran into several Dawg fans going to the game!!!!!!!! 

Man it feels good to be back in God's (and Dawg) country!!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 21, 2018)

Headed to the Classic City in a few, Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to the game!!!

If the pic comes through


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2018)

Can't get them to load


----------



## elfiii (Apr 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs in a new thread on G Day. It’s a great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2018)

Gonna try one more time.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

That's from last year's game! Granddaughter in the middle..... gonna raise her right!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> John can shut a thread down if he takes a notion! Go Dawgs!



Kinda reminds of you and I when we were young Brown.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 21, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide



^ Who was that masked man?  

Bama is having their spring game today as well. Gonna try and watch some of that also. 

Here are the schedules https://www.seccountry.com/sec/sec-...8-dates-times-tv-channels-storylines-april-21



ROLL TIDE for M6!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 21, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Team looked really good!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 21, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda reminds of you and I when we were young Brown.



Won’t have none of that old talk!! When we were closing them down I didn’t know if you were real or not... Go Dawgs for Charlie being REAL!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs. ..... not as old as Charlie and probably older than Jeff...... well maybe..


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2018)

Well my take away from the G Day Game.

Justin Fields is the real deal and it is gonna be hard to keep him on the bench.

Fromm did not have a great day.

Lecounte is gonna be a domination DB.

Deandre Baker had a good game.

Dont really know much about that Hutson kid who was on the Black team, but he looked like our best back today.

I was disappointed in Holyfield.

All and all I was happy with what I saw today, other then Fromm throwing picks. The Fox kid gonna be a beast, and our return game is in good hands.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2018)

Purty much spot on Charlie,  it didn't look like the focus was on running the ball to much. It also looked like the D knew the run wasn't a big deal. I kinda think that's why the QB’S weren't super impressive. .........

I still think we will do great again this year!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs having the best return game in the SEC this year


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs seeing a bright future in Athens!

Fromm was also going against the #1 Defense..


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2018)

roll tide and go noles


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2018)

Who won


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2018)

Go dogs. Hoping the bucks and dogs meet in the NCG


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2018)

What happened to the junior College transfer that held all kinds of return yardage?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2018)

Go Noles and Bammers taking over spring


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 22, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> What happened to the junior College transfer that held all kinds of return yardage?



That's Ahkil Crumpton #25. He played some on the Black team and led in receiving. He had 5 catches for 60 yards, longest was 34. 

http://georgiadogs.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=3080


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS looking forward to opening day!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Got home just a little while ago. Unpacked and ready to rest!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2018)

Go closet Noles resting up


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Had a blast in Athens. Loved hearing the granddaughter yelling Go Dawgs everywhere we went. 

Funny thing happened when we checked Into our Motel. The young lady at the counter ask what we were doing in Gainesville for the weekend,  my wife told her we were going to G day...... girl was like what's that........ I was like you're not from around here are you....... girl was like no sir and hung her head. I am sure she will remember what G day is next time due to the number of Dawgs that were staying there.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 22, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Fromm did not have a great day.



Disappointing. ^

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Who won



First team D basically. Roquan s replacement Monty Rice looks good with 14 solos and a sack.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 22, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Disappointing. ^
> 
> Go Dawgs!



#1 D gave Jake fits for sure and messed his rhythm up some, but 1. No commitment to the run became the style both sides played. 
2 It became a mostly pass game with the 1’s bringing that obvious pass play hard it’s a pass type rush. 
Fromm also suffered from a few drops where he put the ball there and on time. Also the 1’s know the plays well. 
Fields looks like the real deal.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

It was great to see a little football! !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 23, 2018)

GO DAWGS on this rainy Monday morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

It's a rainy monday but it's a good day to be a Dawg!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a wet Monday!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Noles on this beautiful day


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 23, 2018)

Ready to see Fields run over somebody. It's coming-


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 23, 2018)

I found video of what yall sound like....


----------



## elfiii (Apr 23, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> #1 D gave Jake fits for sure and messed his rhythm up some, but 1. No commitment to the run became the style both sides played.
> 2 It became a mostly pass game with the 1’s bringing that obvious pass play hard it’s a pass type rush.
> Fromm also suffered from a few drops where he put the ball there and on time. Also the 1’s know the plays well.
> Fields looks like the real deal.



I watched the replay last night. Looked like Fromm and the 1's were focusing on the passing game not to mention CKS was on the field yelling instructions which probably keyed the D.

I really liked Field's level of play. He is definitely a dual threat on the RPO plays.

It looks like Fromm has improved his long ball too. He threw a perfect long strike in the endzone in the 2nd qtr but it got stripped.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 23, 2018)

Fields also now knows he can't over power defenders like he could in HS by running thru them. He was at times closer to a battering ram than a QB.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 23, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Fields also now knows he can't over power defenders like he could in HS by running thru them. He was at times closer to a battering ram than a QB.



We are a completely different looking team without Chubb and Michel.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Noles and roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Norman Park. I heard SS rented a doublewide down there. SS is moving on up.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY and Bethlehem! !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2018)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## elfiii (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs not living in the booming metropolis speed trap of Norman Park.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs needling Vols every chance I can get..


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 24, 2018)

Playing Tech in baseball tonight!

http://www.espn.com/watch/_/id/3334489/georgia-vs-georgia-tech-baseball

GO DAWGS running this state!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 24, 2018)

I now see the game has been rescheduled for Wednesday. 

GO DAWGS ready to whoop up on Tech tomorrow night!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dogs living amongst the yanks and democrats.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Noles living in God's country


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 24, 2018)

GO DAWGS all across the great state of Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 25, 2018)

Go dawgs working with a bunch of toothless bammers.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the soggy Blue Grass.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2018)

roll tide.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## HermanMerman (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 25, 2018)

http://www.espn.com/watch/_/id/3334489/georgia-vs-georgia-tech-baseball

GO DAWGS!

BEAT TECH!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Noles and Bammer running this new mutt thread


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 25, 2018)

Dawgs swat those yeller flies tonight in baseball! 
Dawgs 8
Yeller Flies 3

GO DAWGS going to bed!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2018)

Good morning GO Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 26, 2018)

Wish I could find the picture of the empty yellow room captioned as the GT draft celebration party.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs running the thread that keeps the SF going in the off season.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching the Draft Board for Georgia players.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2018)

Roquan has been drafted! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Friday afternoon Dawgs!

Quittin' Time!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2018)

Hate to see Chubb go to the Browns. Oh well he had a nice run.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HermanMerman (Apr 27, 2018)

God bless Nick Chubb. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2018)

Kinds nice that the Guru of recognizing talent got a UGA OL and RB in the first round. Hoodie likes him some Kirby Players.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs that will see a lot of playoff action, and SB games.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs picking up two great recruits, and a Notre Dame graduate transfer DL. He had 7 tackles against UGA.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Happy birthday Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting confused about my Birfday.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting confused about my Birfday.



If it's not your birthday, then it MUST be your anniversary?

Happy Anniversary, KyDawg! And birthday, juuuuuuuust in case! 

GO DAWGS on this fine Saturday morning!

Here is a list of Drafted Dawgs. http://georgiadogs.com/sports/2017/6/17/nfl-draft.aspx


----------



## elfiii (Apr 28, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> If it's not your birthday, then it MUST be your anniversary?
> 
> Happy Anniversary, KyDawg! And birthday, juuuuuuuust in case!
> 
> ...



Chubb didn't go til the 3rd round? What's up w/that?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 28, 2018)

GO Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2018)

Dawgs not selected in the draft.

Davin Bellamy 
John Atkins
Dominick Sanders
Jeb Blazevich
Aaron Davis


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 28, 2018)

GO Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 28, 2018)

Go one legged Noles in the pros


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Warwick Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Noles chunking swimbaits at the Warwick dam


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles chunking swimbaits at the Warwick dam



Go Dawgs stopping by Salt Lick and getting some sausage on the way home.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for a fish fry on a bright and sunny Sunday!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs,  just got the burgers of the grill! !!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Donaldsonville Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs stopping by Salt Lick and getting some sausage on the way home.



Yessir!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a full belly!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2018)

GO Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs, that cant get a garden planted for rain and frost.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs that can’t have a garden because the deer and rabbits will just have a buffet!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2018)

Go Noles with a nice green garden


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2018)

Go city dogs with dead gardens


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go city dogs with dead gardens



This aint no city. It barely qualifies as a Township. The population shrinks much more and it will be a wide spot in the road.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs living in a quiet place.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2018)

Go Dogs fishing the red river


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2018)

Go Noles owning this new go dog thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs that can’t have a garden because the deer and rabbits will just have a buffet!!



Go Dawgs who planted this weekend.. And if deer and rabbit make it into mine, they'll replace the vegetables on the table that night!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs laughing at SpotandStalk Nole thinking he hijacked this thread. It's a Go Dawgs thread. If you post in it you're automatically giving it up for the Dawgs, even if you post Go 'Noles.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at SpotandStalk Nole thinking he hijacked this thread. It's a Go Dawgs thread. If you post in it you're automatically giving it up for the Dawgs, even if you post Go 'Noles.



Yep every troll post just puts it back on top!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2018)

SS needs some entertainment, you ever cut collards all day?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs for S&S cutting collards all day!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for S&S cutting collards all day!



Eventually he will develop Collard cutting collarbones. They say it is very painful.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Eventually he will develop Collard cutting collarbones. They say it is very painful.



Then he can transition over to sweet potatoes! Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (May 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Eventually he will develop Collard cutting collarbones. They say it is very painful.



Well, since he's been de-beaking chickens at the chicken plant that might be a welcome relief. You never know.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go Noles digging sweet potatoes! !!!


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Go Noles cutting collards instead of working at the chicken plant.


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go Noles doing community service!


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2018)

Early morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs stirring up trouble in the deer hunting forum cause this place is DEAD!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2018)

Go Dogs sending me PMs looking for gardening tips.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2018)

Go Noles with 78 red breast in the freezer!


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 3, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs that still got the shovel.


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2018)

Happy Friday, Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2018)

Go senior dogs


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2018)

GO DAWGS in El Segundo!


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2018)

Go Noles fishing on the Ochlocknee river, catching the Red Bellies, I threw back cause they were too little.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing they were on the River right now.


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (May 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2018)

Go dogs with cane poles hanging out their car window.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2018)

Fishing in a ditch


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2018)

Done lost 4 corks on the powerline


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2018)

3 shiners in a trashbag


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2018)

Talking about he threw some back


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2018)

Bo$$ knows he aint eva threw a fish back


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2018)

Go Dogs keeping the cup of liver in the cooler in case they don't catch any.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 5, 2018)

GO DAWGS enjoying this fine Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2018)

Go Noles putting the fish they catch in a Coca Cola bottle.


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs scaling bream with a shovel.


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs scaling bream with a shovel.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 6, 2018)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs 3 months and 3 weeks from Austin Peay.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 6, 2018)

I hope we keep the Ga Tech game. Don't want to lose that game. Love beating them every year and rubbing it in. We can't help it that they SUCK! I have NO PITY for those fools!  https://www.dawgnation.com/football...hedule-clemson-georgia-tech-power-5-opponents

And how about this? LOL https://www.dawgnation.com/football/nick-chubb-baker-mayfield-mini-camp-roommates

GO DAWGS hoping to keep the Tech game and making them cry every year!


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs just win !


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2018)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs that dont think we should play Clempsun every year.


----------



## John Cooper (May 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2018)

Go Dogs trying to soften the schedule


----------



## John Cooper (May 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs wanting to keep Tech on the schedule.


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2018)

Get up and GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 8, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs from Logan County Kentucky, being the new Dawg Punter.


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 8, 2018)

Go Dogs headed out to the baseball game vs Tek at Suntrust.


----------



## elfiii (May 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs headed out to the baseball game vs Tek at Suntrust.



GO DAWGS watching the game on the 'puter!

GO DAWGS!

BEAT THE HECK OUT OF TECH!


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS watching the game on the 'puter!
> 
> GO DAWGS!
> 
> BEAT THE HECK OUT OF TECH!



Mission accomplished!   

DAWGS 3

Yeller Flies 1

GO DAWGS and Troll Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs finally having a good Baseball season.


----------



## HermanMerman (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs beating the bees in baseball. We own this state and the rent rate for GT is going up.


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## fishnguy (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 10, 2018)

How unprofessional! http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...tolen-playbook-rosenbloom-20180509-story.html

Next time, he better put some R3SP3CK on Roquan's name! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (May 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 11, 2018)

Friday on the downhill side Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs crushing a Chicago sports writer. He questioned if Roquan was getting improper benefits because he was driving a new Mercedes. Dont he realize that, when he got an agent after college, that he had instant access to a lot of money.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2018)

Go Dogs with improper benefits


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2018)

Don't be naive Charlie


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs driving Mercedes! !!!

Hey look SS thug got a weekend pass!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs vs the #1 slimy lizards in baseball. Tonight a kid from my local HS takes the bump, Chase Atkins.


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't be naive Charlie



I was never in the Navy SS.


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2018)

However I did work for Nav Ships.


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs riding in a Mercedes provided by the bag man


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2018)

Go Noles doing some good clean living


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go Noles cleaning for a living!


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs John Cooper!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2018)

Go Jeff Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 12, 2018)

Looks like Deangelo Gibbs has re enrolled in school. He's a 5 star who plays the Star position as a DB, he evidently has had some on and off the field issues. He did not play the last 7 games or so last season. Hoping this kid can get it together or he will be gone.


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2018)

I saw that also.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like Deangelo Gibbs has re enrolled in school. He's a 5 star who plays the Star position as a DB, he evidently has had some on and off the field issues. He did not play the last 7 games or so last season. Hoping this kid can get it together or he will be gone.



This! We need him! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2018)

Go Noles in the pros


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2018)

Go Dogs at Goo Goo's carwash


----------



## Silver Britches (May 12, 2018)

GO DAWGS that have been up all night!







GOO GOO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs spending the weekend fishing with the Grandkids and letting them shoot the new youth model 22 I bought for them.


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs late at night Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2018)

Go Sunday morning Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mother's Day Slayer!

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 13, 2018)

GO DAWGS grilling on this beautiful Sunday afternoon!


----------



## brownceluse (May 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2018)

Go Noles bumping Dawgs threads!


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville GA.


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Noles bumping Dawgs threads!



Not much to bump in the sports forum these days. This place is like the stands at your favorite NASCAR track!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bama wins it all next year too





roll tide


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2018)

Go Noles that had to work on Mother's day, because the cabbage is coming in.


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 14, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!





Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 14, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Guys, I think Bama's run comes to an end this year. Kirby and the Dawgs will win it all.





GO DAWGS & TROLL DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs; ;;;;;;;;

; gone but not forgotten


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 15, 2018)

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (May 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs counting it down to 9/1. Only 108 more days to go. We're on the downhill run now.


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs sitting in the Hotel in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

We lost a DGD last night after a long battle with cancer. Andy Johnson we will never forget you! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 16, 2018)

I just read that about Andy.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2018)

Andy Johnson was a DGD. RIP


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

He was older than me, but I knew him well. I had a secret crush on him when I was about 13 or 14.


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Rest in peace Andy!!!!!!! DGD! !


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HermanMerman (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 17, 2018)

go noles


----------



## Silver Britches (May 17, 2018)

-
go late night/early morning dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (May 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs all Thursday long.


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Winding this work shindig down and getting ready to head home tomorrow! !!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (May 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2018)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 18, 2018)

It's Fro Friday, boys! Break out those high-waters and clogs I know y'all got sittin' in the closet! Bet Bo$$ still wearing his daily! 














GO FRO WEARIN' DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs driving a Low Rider.


----------



## elfiii (May 18, 2018)

Friday I'm worried about Silver Britches Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Friday I'm worried about Silver Britches Go Dawgs.



I believe he started his weekend early! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting an early start on the weekend. Note: SS a weekend is when a person get off work On Saturday and Sunday. I realize produce workers dont know what a schedule like this is.


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in The State.


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 19, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!



That's a Go Dawgs we can all get behind.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs that got to see Andy Johnson play.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 19, 2018)

Dawgs beat #6 Arkansas 2 out of 3 to win the series today. The Dawgs' softball team crushed Northwestern 12-0 today as well. 

GO SATURDAY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2018)

Go Diamond Dawgs boys and girls!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs that are happy that removed that fishing lure Fromm Jakes leg.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 20, 2018)

Go Early Morning Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (May 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs that ain't got no fishing lures hooked in 'em.


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a lazy Sunday afternoon in the Bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs enjoying doing nothing today!


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Coolidge.


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2018)

roll tide breaking dogs hearts


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking forward to curb stomping Bama in the SECCG.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2018)

Go Dogs already in the Seccg and playoff picture


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs not counting their chickens before they hatch


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Bainbridge.


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 22, 2018)

Go Dogs


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Dawson.


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 22, 2018)

Go Pavo Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2018)

There is a good sausage maker down in Pavo.


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 22, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> There is a good sausage maker down in Pavo.



Don't reckon I know him


----------



## Silver Britches (May 23, 2018)

Good morning and GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs making sausage down in Pavo.


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs making sausage down in Pavo.



That old Boy down there knows how to make sausage Elfiiii.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Boston Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

Go DGD in Bethlehem.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

I wish Rip would come around ere once and a while, so as I could talk him into going fishing.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

Rip is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

Evening Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

Been a long time since we closed on out in 3 hours.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

But them Bama boys challenged us and we did it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

They cried foul cause we beat them, but not only did we beat them, we ran them out of business. Even if I did not exist back then.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

John C is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

Elfiiiii is a DGD too.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2018)

Never know for sure how many i's he got at the end of his name.


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2018)

Charlie representing tonight! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 24, 2018)

Go all of you DGD Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie representing tonight! Go Dawgs!



Bo$$ is one of the best Dawgs.

Go Bo$$ Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (May 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs! I've been slippin.


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2018)

Welcome back rip and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2018)

Yes you have been Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2018)

roll tide and go noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2018)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! I've been slippin.



Glad to see you Rip!!!!!

Just don't slip off the boat!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs better get rid of that goofy Stacey Abrams sigline Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs better get rid of that goofy Stacey Abrams sigline Jeff.



 She’s going to win! Life as we know it will be over. All we’ll have left is Dawgs FB on Saturday’s in the fall!


----------



## elfiii (May 25, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> She’s going to win! Life as we know it will be over. All we’ll have left is Dawgs FB on Saturday’s in the fall!



You either need to quit drinking or start drinking real heavy, one or the other.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2018)

elfiii said:


> You either need to quit drinking or start drinking real heavy, one or the other.



Go Dawgs for Georgia’s first African American Woman Governor!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2018)

Elfiiii I dont think she will win. But what do I know, them turnip farmers in Ty Ty will turn out big time for her.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2018)

I think SS is her campaign manager for South West Georgia, and Rip has he cover for Northwest Atlanta.


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 25, 2018)

Go Friday Night Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs making history!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 26, 2018)

It's on 4:45 Am! What a buncha sleepy heads. 

Go Sleeping beauty Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 26, 2018)

And yes, the forum clock is still waaaaaaay off! 

Go We Need A Clock Repairman Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting on daylight to get on the lake.


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching the smoker!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs post up a picture of the finished product Jeff! !


----------



## Silver Britches (May 26, 2018)

Dawgs just punched their ticket to the softball world series in Oklahoma by beating those hated Vols 2-1 today. Dawgs won yesterday as well. It was the best 2 out of 3. 

UGA softball is fun to watch. 

Go Dawgs Smoking Good Food Today And Watching UGA Softball Send Tennessee Home Crying!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs stomping Vols every chance they have! !!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 26, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs just punched their ticket to the softball world series in Oklahoma by beating those hated Vols 2-1 today. Dawgs won yesterday as well. It was the best 2 out of 3.
> 
> UGA softball is fun to watch.
> 
> Go Dawgs Smoking Good Food Today And Watching UGA Softball Send Tennessee Home Crying!



They lost their dominant pitcher, Gray, about a month ago but keep chugging along.


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2018)

Go Dogs having one heck of a videography program.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2018)

Them boys video everything


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2018)

go dogs still butthurt over losing to bama


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2018)

go noles


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 27, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs still butthurt over losing to bama



Soooooooooo, did Bama ever give those refs a championship ring too? 

Go Dawgs and West Coast Closet Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2018)

Go Noles in the women's world series


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2018)

Go yet another Dog in trouble with his go pro


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2018)

Go Noles and Bammer owning this here thread


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the women world series!


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs with number one recruiting class!


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs not going finishing just ahead of Syracuse in a sissy conference!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs who had a bunch of fun on Percy Priest watching the kids catch speckled perch.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs laughing at Nole fans that finished just ahead of Syracuse!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2018)

bama repeats. roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bama repeats. roll tide



Pfft! Go Dawgs! Bama doesn’t even make the playoffs this year!


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2018)

Go Noles coming back


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2018)

Go Dogs with clips on the pay for play sites!


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting the last word!


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs that welcome visitors on our threads. That way they get to see one done the right way.


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping threads moving! !


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs that don’t support crimiNOLES!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2018)

Go Noles putting the mutts to bed


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs coon hunting behind the house.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 28, 2018)

Get Up And GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs remembering that Memorial day is more than just a day off!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2018)

Go locked up Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2018)

Go women Noles getting ready to win it ALL


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2018)

Go Knocked up Noles!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2018)

Go Lady Dawgs getting ready to win it all!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs in south Ga!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go women Noles getting ready to win it ALL



On the Football team.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs thankful for the freedom that our men who served gave us our opportunity to live such a fine life.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2018)

Story of one UGA Vet.

https://morgancountycitizen.com/201...r-raurk-wwii-veteran-and-uga-football-player/


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2018)

Go Diamond Dawgs getting the invite to Omaha!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Bolingbroke.


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 29, 2018)

Gooooooooooooo Daaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 29, 2018)

Go Dogs wishing they had women on the football team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 29, 2018)

Said they're tired of videoing men


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 29, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs working 2nd shift this week!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 30, 2018)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2018)

Went into the Wagon Wheel for supper tonight and a group of 4 came in and set beside us. There was a young girl around 12 years old with a Red UGA cap on and I automatically said Go Dawgs. The older man in the group said not here, I am a Bamer. Then he went on to say that the other two Adults were UT Fans. I asked the girl, how did you end up being a Dawg. She said UGA women's Soft Ball got here started and after seeing how the fans supported their teams, she started following the Football team. Finally her Daddy, who was a UT fan, said, we tried our best, but she cried the night Georgia lost the NCG.


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (May 30, 2018)

If bama would have lost they still would habe claimed the NC. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs Rip!

Where ya been slacker


----------



## Silver Britches (May 31, 2018)

Georgia Softball in the WCWS tonight (May 31). Link 

If you have not seen them play this year, check them out tonight. They're fun to watch, and have a pretty good team. They took 2 out of 3 from those hated gators earlier this year. Hopefully they'll beat them twice again at the WCWS! 

#7 Georgia (48-11)
vs. #2 Florida (55-9)
Date: May 31, 2018
Game Times: 7 p.m., EDT
Location: Oklahoma City
Stadium: ASA Hall of Fame Stadium

Media Information
TV: ESPN 2
Streaming Video: Watch ESPN
Live Stats: GeorgiaDogs.com
Twitter Updates: @UGAsoftball

#7 Georgia softball is set to make its fourth Women's College World Series appearance in Oklahoma City. The Bulldogs open WCWS play Thursday, May 31 against Southeastern Conference foe and second-ranked Florida. 

The Bulldogs find themselves in bracket play with #2 Florida, #3 UCLA, and #6 Florida State. The winners of each double-elimination bracket will square off in a best-of-three finals.

Follow the Bulldogs
» The 2018 Women's College World Series will air in its entirety on the networks of ESPN. Georgia's opening game will air on ESPN 2. Thursday's game will feature Beth Mowins providing play-by-play with analysts Jessica Mendoza and Michele Smith along with reporter Holly Rowe. 
» Every game will stream online on ESPN3 and via the ESPN app. 
» Live stats will be available. Live stat links can be found on the softball schedule at GeorgiaDogs.com. 
» Live Twitter updates will be available all season long at @UGAsoftball.

GO DAWGS!
BEAT THOSE HATED GATORS!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 31, 2018)

Georgia baseball also begins NCAA Regional play Friday in Athens. Link

2018 NCAA Baseball Athens Regional Schedule (All Times Eastern)
Friday, June 1 
Game 1 - No. 2 Duke vs. No. 3 vs. Troy at 2 p.m.  (ESPN3)
Game 2 – No. 1 Georgia vs. No. 4 Campbell at 7:30 p.m. (ESPN3)

Saturday, June 2 
Game 3 - Loser of Game 1 vs. Loser of Game 2 at 1 p.m. 
Game 4 - Winner of Game 1 vs. Winner of Game 2 at 7 p.m.

Sunday, June 3
Game 5 - Winner of Game 3 vs. Loser of Game 4 at Noon
Game 6 - Winner of Game 5 vs. Winner of Game 4  at 6 p.m.

Monday, June 4
Game 7 (if necessary) – 4 p.m.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2018)

Go Diamond Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Alamo Ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 31, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 31, 2018)

go dogs in jail


----------



## elfiii (May 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2018)

How much longer Jeff?


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jun 1, 2018)

Go gon upgrade Dawgs working OT this weekend


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking forward to the upgrade!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> How much longer Jeff?



Not much longer! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dogs shutting the forum down cause they know them Nole women will be victorious tomorrow


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 1, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs shutting the forum down cause they know them Nole women will be victorious tomorrow



UGA flat out stunk it up yesterday. Seriously, that was the worst they've looked all year. After losing our best pitcher for year, we have no one worth a cuss to step up. Our bats have won most of our games.

Looking forward to see our matchup with FSU.  Could go either way, but hope it goes ours. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!



go dog thugs shutting down the forum this weekend.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 1, 2018)

godogs getting bags of cash from big dollar


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 1, 2018)

hmmmmmm. where is nickelback.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs Winning many games this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Them Noles are excited about the girl sports because their fb team sux!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> hmmmmmm. where is nickelback.



How bout Go Dogs hosting a regional in the NCAA Baseball Tourney.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2018)

Go bammers and Noles not posting in a Dawg thread all weekend!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the new format....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 4, 2018)

We’re live!

GO DAWGS BACK IN BUSINESS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs glad to be posting Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 4, 2018)

Lord what have they done? Noles send the Dawgs home and this is what happens to the forum?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs driving noles crazy!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs up in the new house !


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 4, 2018)

Smell new in here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a whole new message board.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs playing with the new features..


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs, I ain't comfortable yet!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2018)

go bammers catching ling cod in the cold monterrey surf.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs liking the new board!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs slowly figuring this one out.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs slowly figuring this one out.


You Got this Bo$$!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 6, 2018)

GO DAWGS holding out hope for a few improvements to the new forum.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs improving the new forum.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2018)

Go Noles starting off 2018 with a natty!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2018)

It must have rained SS out today. He got here early.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs praying for a DGD down In Miller County.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2018)

I really aint figured this new format yet. But I am learning.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs with the new bright format.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

First day in about 10 years I have called in sick to work.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs that know Stacey Abrams will not win in November Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs. ..... no Dawg would vote for her!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs in a shining bright new format.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 7, 2018)

GO DAWGS on this fine Thursday!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2018)

Where you been fishing guy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Cleveland Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to the woods.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2018)

Happy Friday, GOOOOOOO DAWGS!!! 

Vols lick the bottom on my boots..


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2018)

The new Punter we got coming in, is gonna end up as one of the best we have ever had.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> The new Punter we got coming in, is gonna end up as one of the best we have ever had.




We don't plan on using a punter! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 8, 2018)

GO DAWGS trying to stay out of the rain today!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2018)

Jake Fromm?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> We don't plan on using a punter! GO DAWGS!



I like your thinking Slayer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jake Fromm?



For Heisman.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs, having a Heisman trophy QB. With the number 1 qb in the nation backing him up


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2018)

We gonna need six footballs this year to keep those 5* happy.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 9, 2018)

Congrats to the Mens Track n Field team winning the NCAA ship' for 2018.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs That are sitting here daydreaming of Georgia. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for some football!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 9, 2018)

GO DAWGS sittin' outside listening to rain frogs begging for more rain. I may have to get my shotgun and put a stop to all this noise.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Shooting frogs on a Saturday night is a good time!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the Sabath!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs that enjoy hearing them frogs talk to each other at night.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2018)

Go Dogs with all these stars but no trophies


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs winning the NC in men’s track and field!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the Deer Hunting Forum standing up for corn!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs praying for rain so I can go fishing!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I love nick saban





roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs. It is just a matter of time and everyone knows it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2018)

Let the church say! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs poaching deer over stolen corn!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 11, 2018)

*GO MONDAY NIGHT DAWGS!*


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2018)

go slayer poaching elfiiiiiis deer


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Hunting deer over corn is overrated,  it's best to be about 15 yards away from the corn. Then it's not like shooting fish in a barrel!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 12, 2018)

Saturday is for the Dawgs !!
Dawg days of the fall.


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs in 81 days, I think!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 12, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Saturday is for the Dawgs !!
> Dawg days of the fall.



^ Dude never sleeps! He's always patrolling the halls at night. Oh wait! 

GO Early Morning Rising Dawgs and Never Sleeping Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go slayer poaching elfiiiiiis deer



Go Dawgs & Go Elfiii and Slayer fishing in the rain last night..


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs & Go Elfiii and Slayer fishing in the rain last night..


 how did you boys fare.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> how did you boys fare.


 51° here right now as 7 AM in the morning.   just got out of bed I had to go fetch yesterdays mail.  i'm going to make coffee for my sweet woman and my boy and cook breakfast and  put some wood on the fireplace. y'all have a great day and roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs clearing up some space for more scholarships.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2018)

go dogs getting ready to lose to Bama again


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2018)

go dogs in the prison


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2018)

go dogs in prison and inKentucky


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2018)

go dogs jealous of Bama


----------



## elfiii (Jun 12, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> how did you boys fare.



We got wet and Striper and Slayer both boated a spot. I got skunked.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to Miller County tomorrow to bury the Best Dawg, I have ever had the pleasure to meet. Thanks to Jerry, I got to meet some guys like Charles Grant, Brandon Miller and Phillip Daniel. RIP Mr Jerry.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to Miller Co. in sorrow.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

RIP Mr. Jerry


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 13, 2018)

Sorry for your loss Charlie! Go Dawgs one more time for Jerry a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2018)

Jerry lived Georgia Football. Up until about 5 years ago he went to every single game Home and Away. He had a Bulldog Room, that had UGA Football items by the Hundreds in it, and a lot of it signed from a lot of UGA items. Coaches visited him and he was Friends with Lauren Smith. If I ever had a hard time getting a Game ticket, I would call him up and he would come through. My two boys were searching everywhere for SECG tickets and I told them to call Jerry, and he came through with club level seats for them. Even when he quit going to road games he made the trip to Home games, as long as he was physical able to do so. He even bought a home in Athens, just for the football season. He called me the night of the Rose Bowl, and was the happiest man in Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Heaven is a little sweeter because of Mr. Jerry!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 13, 2018)

Jerry was a DGD!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Jun 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear of your friend passing, Charlie. Sounds like he was a mighty fine man, and a DGD.

R.I.P Jerry! And just for Jerry...

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2018)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs and R.I.P. Jerry. You were as good a DGD as they come.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs hitting the road to Miller County.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 14, 2018)

GO DAWGS sitting on the porch watching the rain fall!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs for Jerry. Sounds like a true DGD!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2018)

go dogs for jerry


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs rounding the corner into Friday.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jun 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs for Mr. Jerry and safe travels for Bo$$


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2018)

With the traffic and trash floating rain, we made it to Troy Alabama today. Troy is nice and they got a great oyster bar.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs stopping in Birmingham on the way down to see if any of them old boys wanted to go another round. Brown knows what I am talking about.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 15, 2018)

I wonder how many of them Bama boys Bo$$ gonna whoop up on before leaving B-ham. I bet there will be a lot of broken glass and destroyed furniture when Bo$$ leaves town! And a lot of B-ham boys with less teeth. Of course, them Bammer boys ain't got much teefs to begin with. I just hope Bo$$ don't hurt his hands too bad laying the smackdown on them clowns.

GO DAWGS looking for fights!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I wonder how many of them Bama boys Bo$$ gonna whoop up on before leaving B-ham. I bet there will be a lot of broken glass and destroyed furniture when Bo$$ leaves town! And a lot of B-ham boys with less teeth. Of course, them Bammer boys ain't got much teefs to begin with. I just hope Bo$$ don't hurt his hands too bad laying the smackdown on them clowns.
> 
> GO DAWGS looking for fights!





Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2018)

Go Charlie Dawg kicking some Bama butt!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 15, 2018)

OMG! Charlie just tweeted the image below with the caption "*Good 2 B Back N Birmingham- GO DAWGS!*". 






Yeah, I know! Didn't know dude was a tweeter!

GO BO$$ Dawg Walking Tall in B-ham!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2018)

I knocked half of one's teeth out. He only got one left now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2018)

Been a long day, I never seen so many DGD's in one place. The place was covered with flowers and 90% of them had a Bulldawg on it somewhere. Mr Jerry was buried with a Georgia tie on. I met a lot of old Dawg players, just a bad way to do that. I would have liked to have taken some pics, but out of respect for the family, I did not take a one. An old friend of mine who is a State trooper down here, sung I did it my way. And if anybody ever did it their way, it was Jerry. Go Dawgs, we got an another ally in heaven, that is gonna help dem Dawgs, win the big one, one day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs stopping in Birmingham on the way down to see if any of them old boys wanted to go another round. Brown knows what I am talking about.



Hate to quote myself but that long ago trip through B"ham, was just 3 days after the first time I had met anyone on GON. I was a fiction of there imagination, until I met Elfiiii, Brown, and several other of the old timers at Boudreaux for lunch, in Atlanta. That lunch was a classic, and that's all I am gonna say about that, other than it made our membership number got down, after the dust settled.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs stopping in Birmingham on the way down to see if any of them old boys wanted to go another round. Brown knows what I am talking about.



I forgot to tell you I was B’ham 2 weeks ago and stopped by and them Ole boys a visit..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Hate to quote myself but that long ago trip through B"ham, was just 3 days after the first time I had met anyone on GON. I was a fiction of there imagination, until I met Elfiiii, Brown, and several other of the old timers at Boudreaux for lunch, in Atlanta. That lunch was a classic, and that's all I am gonna say about that, other than it made our membership number got down, after the dust settled.




That was a fun lunch. That Ky Ham is salty salty salty! Charlie and Mrs. Linda both are DGD’s!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2018)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> That was a fun lunch. That Ky Ham is salty salty salty! Charlie and Mrs. Linda both are DGD’s!!!



Remember it like it happened yesterday. Charlie is one of the best DGD's.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 16, 2018)

Dawgs get a 2019 QB commit, and he looks very athletic! https://www.dawgnation.com/football...s-finally-add-a-long-awaited-qb-to-2019-class

Check his video out. Dude can scoot!

GO DAWGS landing quality QBs and making errbody else jelly! I'll dance to that!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs trying to get back to Nashville, in time for my Granddaughter's recital.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs trying to get back to Nashville, in time for my Granddaughter's recital.



Put that Go Dawgs Dodge in the wind Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading to a recital! !!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 16, 2018)

Go Dogs in honor of my Dad who was a UGA Grad., a Marine and overall great Father-who cancer took at 63, nearly 22 years ago. Happy Fathers Day Dad. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Happy father's day to all you dad's !!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2018)

That’s right, Happy Fathers day and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2018)

I got a nice early Father's day gift from my Grandkids today. It is a camo Bulldawg hat. I asked the 5 year old if she knew what that big red G on the front of the hat meant. She said it means go Georgia Bulldawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2018)

Yep, happy fathers day to all you dads! My dad means the world to me, and I am very happy to be able to celebrate this fathers day with him. We're the best of friends! And I am looking forward to plundering these south Georgia deer woods with him this fall too. 

GO DAWG DADS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs wearing their new Dawg shirt.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2018)

Hope all you Papas had a great day. Met my sons and grandkids for a meal at Steamers. Without a plan we all showed up with our UGA gear on. Making plans for one more trip to Athens for the first game of the year on Sept 1st. Most likely will be my last live Georgia game. Just cant get up and down them steps anymore.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 18, 2018)

I hope SS Thug hasn't been deported back to Mexico. These fields of cabbage and watermelons ain't gonna pick themselves!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 18, 2018)

Go Dogs and CKS and Coach Pittman who just got a pledge from a 6'8  350 lb offensive tackle plus a 4* qb outta MS who will be scout team qb most likley...he ain't beating out Fromm or Fields..


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2018)

The QB will see some action this year. Hope that we are gonna have a couple of games, where everbody gets to play.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I hope SS Thug hasn't been deported back to Mexico. These fields of cabbage and watermelons ain't gonna pick themselves!
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*



I think he got promoted to drive one of them old school buses they used down there to haul the hands in.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2018)

Believe his is one of those they cut the top off of. A convertible if you will.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I hope SS Thug hasn't been deported back to Mexico. These fields of cabbage and watermelons ain't gonna pick themselves!
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


saw him last week passing thru Salinas Ca headed to Carmel By the Sea. He was harvesting artichokes. covered his head when i started taking pics?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go bammers stalking noles!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> saw him last week passing thru Salinas Ca headed to Carmel By the Sea. He was harvesting artichokes. View attachment 933394covered his head when i started taking pics?



Well at least he is still working.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> saw him last week passing thru Salinas Ca headed to Carmel By the Sea. He was harvesting artichokes. View attachment 933394covered his head when i started taking pics?



Yeah, I rode by one his personal "medical" marijuana fields last week and saw him out there singing to his plants, as he always does. Says it helps them grow faster. He looked to be in *high* spirits, though.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2018)

He would have been better off, if he had never got fired from the chicken processing plant.


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> He would have been better off, if he had never got fired from the chicken processing plant.



Some folks just can't handle the inside jobs Bo$$.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2018)

Someone told me he was seen hitchhiking on 75 south around the Florida line. Holding a sign that read I’ll do anything for a ride to Tallahassee.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> He would have been better off, if he had never got fired from the chicken processing plant.


exactly. been pretty hard on him and Goldranger ever since they got the boot at the chicken plant. the image below is goldranger just days after getting fired then banded from here. so sad. ?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 20, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> He would have been better off, if he had never got fired from the chicken processing plant.



Yep. He should have showed up on time and put in a full 8 every day.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 20, 2018)

A full 8. ??????

Who works those hours anymore?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 20, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> A full 8. ??????
> 
> Who works those hours anymore?



Highly motivated people who have full time jobs. Unfortunately that would exclude most 'Noles.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2018)

SS the only man I know that sneaks in to Mexico.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2018)

They done sent him back twice, but he keeps trying.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs posting here today and down there tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> SS the only man I know that sneaks in to Mexico.[/QUOTE
> 
> Now that’s funny! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching Noles trying to sneak into Mexico.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Noles protesting against the Wall.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 21, 2018)

GO DAWGS trying to stay out of this heat!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs. H22 bought this at my parents estate sale. Said it was worth 1000,00 to him. It was my Diddy's.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2018)

5.00 spent well.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs spending  $$$$$


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Highly motivated people who have full time jobs. Unfortunately that would exclude most 'Noles.



I remember my first part time job.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2018)

saw ssthug yesterday. boy gets around


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2018)

Too many Beers way! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 23, 2018)

we are sending the Goodfellas over to your house now.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Enjoy your last victory, you prolly will never see another one. Their is a new Sheriff in town.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Had to go to OT to beat a team that was in the Weedeater Bowl the year before.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs. The future on display.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 23, 2018)

GO YOU SATURDAY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2018)

Them Dogs better hope that high flying Hawaiian ain't in Atlanta next year


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Them Dogs better hope that high flying Hawaiian ain't in Atlanta next year



What are you doing in Hawaii SS, and why you trying to get a Dawg to pay for your ticket back>


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs building a dynasty one skyscraper at the time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2018)

Ray Goff was the last mail box builder we had.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2018)

He built better ones than UT's endless stream of coaches.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 24, 2018)

You tell 'em, Charlie! We've got us a coach now! His way, or the highway! No more babying them, if you want to be a Dawg, be ready to work your but off to play!
GO KENTUCKY DAWGS representing on into Sunday morning!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> You tell 'em, Charlie! We've got us a coach now! His way, or the highway! No more babying them, if you want to be a Dawg, be ready to work your but off to play!
> GO KENTUCKY DAWGS representing on into Sunday morning!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Jun 24, 2018)

Never kick a Kirb Dawg


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> What are you doing in Hawaii SS, and why you trying to get a Dawg to pay for your ticket back>



Spending a little time at the summer house Charlie. No ticket needed. Just gonna hop on the jet and head on back to south ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Slick Willie the recruiting machine


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching Kirby get every recruit he wants!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Spending a little time at the summer house Charlie. No ticket needed. Just gonna hop on the jet and head on back to south ga.



Must be nice SS.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Noles that hit it big on the produce trail.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs living in the real world! 

Them noles just dream big!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jun 25, 2018)

Go summertime DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 25, 2018)

GO DAWGS pouring sweat out there today! I hope SS Thug stays hydrated out there picking those watermelons today!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 25, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs with more freshmen playing than UT.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a blistering hot Tuesday afternoon!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2018)

Turn the AC up Elfiiii.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs sweating out the early season. Not W's & L's. but player development.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 26, 2018)

*GO HOT DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2018)

Good Wednesday morning, GOOOOOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 27, 2018)

Hump day Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting his plans together to be at the Austin Peay game. Would rather have seen a better opponent for the game. I do think we will learn a few things from this game. Through the years before CKS, we struggled through a lot of these early season games, that have should have been over after the first quarter.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 27, 2018)

GO DAWGS looking forward to kick off!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2018)

Got a house in Athens reserved today. Gonna leave Sunday morning to catch a braves game. It will be my first game at the new stadium and that will make the third one I have watched the Braves play their home games in. Anybody gonna be there that Saturday in Athens or Sunday around the Braves game give me a shout.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking forward to seeing one more game tween the Hedges. Looking forward to spending a Couple of days with my died in the wool Dawg fan sons and grandkids in Athens.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs coming home!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Glad it worked out for you Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2018)

Goona light Athens up September the first.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2018)

Prolly grab a hot dog at the varsity, and a beer on a tailgate.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2018)

<iframe width="480" height="270" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2018)

If that dont get you ready for some football, you aint a Dawg.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If that dont get you ready for some football, you aint a Dawg.



I'm ready for some Dawgs football Charlie.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs not backing into the playoffs. Your current SEC champs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2018)

*GO ALL OF YOU DGD DAWGS! *


----------



## elfiii (Jun 29, 2018)

Go Friday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bamer could not win their conference.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs your reigning SEC Champions.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs from Daytona Beach!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs working 2nd shift!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs up burning the midnight oil


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2018)

View attachment 934394


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 30, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting his plans together to be at the Austin Peay game. Would rather have seen a better opponent for the game. I do think we will learn a few things from this game. Through the years before CKS, we struggled through a lot of these early season games, that have should have been over after the first quarter.



Isn't that one of the tougher games for the Dogs this year?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 30, 2018)

Go Bammers posting every angle of the winning TD grab in the national championship game.

I bet that Tugliavoiaaaaaaa can throw a football over them mountains


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 30, 2018)

Go Noles Go

DBU


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Isn't that one of the tougher games for the Dogs this year?



Yes they are a powerhouse, they get all the good atheletes out of Clarksville high school, and even raid Hopkinsville for a ** every year or so,


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2018)

I remember a couple of years ago, when Nichols State came to Athens. We barely got of their with a win. I am hoping to see CKS not let such things happen.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs that won the SEC, that is more than I can say about certain teams.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 934394View attachment 934396


Sometimes it is better to be lucky than good. Our pint sized CB checks your wr at the line then he is not free down the field and it isn't a bomb completion for a TD. Then with bammy's extremely shaky FG kicker there was no way he makes a FG over 25 yards, game over.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 30, 2018)

Future looks bright in Athens! I'm excited, boys!

*GO DAWGS Outside grilling and chilling! *


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs eating Oysters in Ponce Inlet Fl!!! Met one Dawg fan at the bar waiting on a table. He’s from Virginia! Go Dawgs in Virginia!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2018)

Go traveling Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2018)

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 1, 2018)

Go Dogs watching the Barners get whipped again in the SEC Championship game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Daytona, fighting the NASCAR crowd.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs watching the Barners get whipped again in the SEC Championship game.



Yessir that one never gets old. The Dawgs took over in the the Fourth QTR and pile drived them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2018)

Go Dogs slurping down raw oysters


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2018)

*GO DAWGS AND CLOSET DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing they were in Daytona.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs 61 days away from it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 2, 2018)

*GO DAWGS Ready To Rumble!*


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs 61 days away from it!





John Cooper said:


> Go traveling Dawgs!


Bama wins at all brother


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 2, 2018)

Go Dogs and ESPN’s anti Bulldog criminole Danny Kannel can kiss uga’s hind quarters repeatedly.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs that had a dozen steamed oysters before the grouper basket landed in front of him!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2018)

Now Jeff you need to quit that. You know I cant get nothing like that up here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs rubbing it in.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2018)

Meanwhile I had sloppy Joes for supper.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 3, 2018)

Jeff enjoy the trip! I spent every summer down in Daytona for the 4th growing up and watching the race. Nascar sucks now!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2018)

No race for me. NASCAR does suck! Just a little fishing and fireworks on the beach every night with kids. Go Dawgs knowing nascar sucks!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 3, 2018)

60 days til Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> No race for me. NASCAR does suck! Just a little fishing and fireworks on the beach every night with kids. Go Dawgs knowing nascar sucks!




Enjoy it brother!

GO DAWGS and Nascar sucks!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs on vacation.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs who watched the re-run last night of the Dawgs curb stomping the Gus Bus in the 2017 SECCG. It was awesome.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 4, 2018)

*HAPPY 4TH, HOMIES! 




*






*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs on Independence Day! !!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs on Independence Day!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy Independence Day.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy Independence Day. Our Forefathers gave us independence, it is up to us to hold on to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 4, 2018)

Go you Independence Day Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on Independence Day!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Independence Day.  Go Dawgs.




go dawgs in the independence bowl


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2018)

go bammers in cali enjoying this fine 62 degree morning at Pebble Beach


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 4, 2018)

Go Dogs with Kirby lowering the sweltering temps tomorrow with a high of 88*.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2018)

Grilling with some Dawgs today. My Sons and Grandsons.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2018)

It is a Dawg thing, Bamers wont understand it.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 4, 2018)

Boy I am stuffed full of pork ribs and chicken wings. Bout didn't have enough room left for the apple pie! But I managed. Now all I need is a mud hole to waller in. 

*GO STUFFED DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Good eatin and having fun!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs enjoying time with Family!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2018)

Evening 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2018)

Late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Long weekend for me.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 5, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Jul 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2018)

go dogs in ky


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2018)

yep.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2018)

go dogsroll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2018)

go slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2018)

go dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2018)

?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2018)

Lol. Matthew 6 is on a roll

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the way up meeting Bamer on the way down.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 7, 2018)

56 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!
Wooooooooooooooooooo

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

